# Manti LE elk surprise!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Already had a good 2016 season planned with several hunts.
Then BOOM, Got the million dollar DWR voice mail yesterday while scouting,
" Someone surrendered a Manti LE archery elk permit, Your next in line "
' Want It ? " ...................

I believe I'll be at the DWR office in morning picking up a permit..:grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Some people have all the luck. 

Now go get that bull.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sometimes it's good to be Goofy.:mrgreen:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

What a great way to start your day! Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

that's a good message to get! thought i would have one this season as well but the points creep got me. 

good luck


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Archery? Better not kill anything less than 390 Goof!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats! Should be a fun hunt.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I like those types of messages from the DWR! Good luck on your hunt - how many points did you have?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

That's a **** good phone call to get. Go get your tag!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

From what I've been seeing, this is the best year for that tag in a long time.

Good luck!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

You going to shoot another "Goofy" one if you get the chance?

Good Luck and enjoy the ride.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats on your Christmas in August!

My cameras on the southern part of the unit have only turned up some small satellite bulls thus far but I'm sure you'll be able to find one that you're after.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats. The same happened to my dad several years ago for a Bear hunt. Good Luck!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Archery? Better not kill anything less than 390 Goof!


Ha, 390..:shock:..
Honestly , a 350 bull with a bow even on a better unit takes a little luck.
For me, I'd have a hard time holding off on a good shot at 320 bull opening morning.
I know how tuff it can be..;-)..



MWScott72 said:


> I like those types of messages from the DWR! Good luck on your hunt - how many points did you have?


I had 5 points, was in the bonus group with better than a 50/50 shot
at pulling the permit in the regular draw...didn't happen.

In-fact, crazyest draw year EVER for me.
I was in for 25 draws this year with 25 UN's!
Told everyone my string of luck for MANY years hit the wall....
Since the draws ended, I now have a ML Kamas deer and this Manti elk,
Someone above is smiling on me..:grin:



bullsnot said:


> That's a **** good phone call to get. Go get your tag!


Picked it up an hour ago,
Also switched my youngest boys archery deer from Boulder to Manti..



Finnegan said:


> From what I've been seeing, this is the best year for that tag in a long time.
> 
> Good luck!


I agree,
Been scouting it all year, Both kids have cow permits..
In-fact, we were fishing Electric lake the last 3 days,
went to the top Eccles canyon Saturday to check phone messages
when I found out I was an alternate for the tag! I was on the unit!.8).



middlefork said:


> You going to shoot another "Goofy" one if you get the chance?
> 
> Good Luck and enjoy the ride.


Absolutely .....:!:



KineKilla said:


> Congrats on your Christmas in August!
> 
> My cameras on the southern part of the unit have only turned up some small satellite bulls thus far but I'm sure you'll be able to find one that you're after.


I just told Amanda at the DWR office it was early Christmas today...8)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome! I love that unit and it was a strong contender for my application this year. Had I been staying in state and been able to do some serious scouting I probably would have ended up DIY on the early rifle or muzzy hunt there!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cool Randy, am sure you will have an awesome time! And good luck to the youngster as well...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

390+ was me being facetious. I don't archery hunt, but I know how tough it could be. Heck, 390+ with a rifle on the premium units is dang tough! 

That said, you better not shoot something smaller than 390! :smile:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats goofy great tag to get I seen some absolute monster bulls down there lately. Especially during the winter when I was working down there quit a bit. Keep us posted good luck


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

haz,
My plan last fall was to get the Fishlake elk permit this year,
5 points was a guaranteed tag there, archery.
Then,
I watched Manti elk all winter too, Switched knowing there was
a chance I might not draw...
Man, I've been kicking myself for two months!
It's all good know though....:grin:

TS,
390 sounds good to me.......................:!:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats goofy!


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hope you have a great hunt goofy!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Congrats! Definitely keep us posted on how it goes and lets see those scouting pictures!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I will be out there with ya! Helping a friend but hunting bulls none the less!!! So excited.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Too cool - good luck!


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll chase a couple of the excess Wasatch Bulls across the road so you have some quality to hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Same thing happened to a guy I work with this week--Got a archery Manti elk tag because someone else turned it back in. I wonder how many times that happens in a year? Lucky sucker got it with 3 points!


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats Goofy Elk! Kill a biggun! Was nice to meet you this morning!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

AF CYN said:


> Same thing happened to a guy I work with this week--Got a archery Manti elk tag because someone else turned it back in. I wonder how many times that happens in a year? Lucky sucker got it with 3 points!


dang, i waited until last week to get my general season archery tag in the hopes that something like that would happen.

good luck to your friend and goofy.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, I've seen enough now to know,

There will be some really GREAT bulls harvested off the Manti this year!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Let's see some pics, goof!


----------



## Trapper1956 (Feb 5, 2016)

Goofy, Congrats on the call from the DWR. Seal the deal and arrow a nice bull! Hopefully the temp starts to cool down and they start talking.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sure going to give an all out effort to harvest a 'nice' one trapper!
Most likely my last Utah wappiti tag ever , putting 100 percent into this hunt!

The temps up on the Skyline are cooling down BIGTIME!
Fall colors are changing now daily!

TS,
I'm going to start packing my camera, 
Headed up today to set up camp and scout.....8).......


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

That's awesome Goof, couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Well goof let's hear some stories


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

C'mon goof! Give us the final word!

And we need some pictures. I know you've got some, whether you filled the tag or not.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hunted 19 days and didn't punch my tag.

Headed back up today to finish pulling camp out.

I've lived on, and hunted the Manti for almost 40 years.
Heck, when we first moved there in 1977 there were NOT many elk at all!
Watched the elk herd build over the years with closures, spike only, then LE hunting.

For many years I always liked the Wasatch better for archery,
I have 3 Wasatch bulls hanging on my wall.
But the recent falloff on the Wasatch took that unit off my list.

I was actually leaning toward the Fishlake archery elk for 2016
until I watched Manti elk all winter, that pushed me into applying for Manti.

I would rate the Manti as an OK unit, But it too is NOT what it was for several years.

I will also state for the record,
I'm seeing the begining of the same problem on the Manti as the Wasatch,
Elk are finding private ground and staying on it.
Several of the bulls I watched all winter on public ground moved onto private ground
at the start of archery season and have stayed on it to this point.

That said,
I was in a pile of elk, one 350+ class bull I hunted almost exclusively.
Got close a couple times but never got the chance to let an arrow fly.
This bull also moved onto private land last Monday ( the 12th) pushing
30 head of cows to never be seen again during my hunt..............

The wind/rain/hail, and then MORE wind made it tough hunting until Wednesday,
The last 2 days were really fun with all the bugle action!
My 13 year old was with me the entire last 10 days by my side,
We both wore out a pair of hiking boots....!
A GREAT experience for him too see!

I went into this hunt knowing I would not shoot, or even attempt a smaller
bull, But it was fun plying with them!

I probably could have arrowed a smaller 6 point but choose not to.
No regrets, It was still a fun hunt.

We still have Manti antlerless cow permits and deer tags for the kids to fill.

And ya, off to Wyoming antelope hunting next week.......

( TS, I'm not posting pics without a kill, just not my style )


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great time. Success isn't always punching your tag. I can't wait til my boy is old enough to tag along on a 10 day hunt.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

19 days hunting LE elk with the opportunity to chase a 350" bull? 

I would call that a huge success! I hope to get another chance real soon! Good luck in your next hunts!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My Manti elk surprise continues on in to February!

I've been keeping tabs on an extra large mountain lion this winter,
The last 8 days I've been cutting his tracks in a verily isolated area.

Mid day today, cut his track again, I decided to walk it out a ways
and see what this big cat was up to......
To my 'surprise' , I made a FANTASTIC find!
I now know what he killed for dinner!

I've seen this bull maybe 20 times in the last 2 years,
He was number 4 on my hit list last fall.. A respectful 6 x 7.
But I failed to put much time into him after I found that 380" to chase.










I'm hopeful I will have a Manti bull on my wall after all, even though I didn't kill him.

Going in with the DWR to conduct the investigation in the morning.

I've got a pretty good feeling what the out come will be.

I'll post the result tomarrow.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, awesome find! Even better with the history. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is awesome! I really hope you get to keep it. How old was the kill do you think?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool stuff goof! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Should be yours. Cool stuff. I guess the state wide antler collection ban doesn't include dead heads.LoL.-------SS


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> Should be yours. Cool stuff. I guess the state wide antler collection ban doesn't include dead heads.LoL.-------SS


Ha! I thought about that also. If shed hunting gets banned just take your dogs out on a cougar track and grab a dead head. No offense goofy just saying that the DWR banning of shed hunting is not well thought out or people have an obsession problem with horn porn. (Disclosure- I do not shed hunt- gives me a head ache).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Cool deal Goofy


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

HUGE DAY!, Got the dead head and the cat.

Will post pics later.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

What an unbelievable, fantastic day yesterday was!

First off, a big thank you to the DWR officers doing the investigation on the
deadhead. As always very courteous, friendly, and professional.
Especially you Matt, it was fun reminiscing over the last 20 years of involvement.

Taking the head over today to have a European mount done on it.
And yea, I'm going to call it my Manti bull, its just that a lion killed it for me..

Here it is:










And the lion,
Congratulations to Jason that harvested the lion.
And to Alan for throwing in some very good hounds.
It was a GREAT experience for the two young men involved aswell,
including my youngest boy , who was on the lion chase from start to finish.
It was a 7 hour ordeal from dumping dogs, and getting it done.
Awesome cat!

Here it is:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> That is awesome! I really hope you get to keep it. How old was the kill do you think?


We aged the elk at 6.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> What an unbelievable, fantastic day yesterday was!
> 
> First off, a big thank you to the DWR officers doing the investigation on the
> deadhead. As always very courteous, friendly, and professional.
> ...


Wow! That is amazing. Congrats!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool dead head but even nicer kitty. How long was he?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Cool dead head but even nicer kitty. How long was he?


No tape 'stretch'........7'4"


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool find and even better cat. To bad you did not kill him a few days earlier!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Cool find and even better cat. To bad you did not kill him a few days earlier!


We could have, I cut this cat at least a dozen times throughout this winter.

Personally, glad we waited, the stars's could not have lined up any better!

We just ran the tape over the antlers,
I've got a new 343" bull to add to my collection...:grin:;-)


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah you won the lotto with that rack and cat. I was just thinking what stud bull he would have been next year! 

Curious why you waited so long to kill him if you cut his tracks that many times?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great job on the cat and congrats on the bull! Who needs an expo tag when you have luck like that? -------SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Yeah you won the lotto with that rack and cat. I was just thinking what stud bull he would have been next year!
> 
> Curious why you waited so long to kill him if you cut his tracks that many times?


It was a local hunter, kinda on call deal.
he did a lot of looking on his own with no luck.

And honestly, finding that dead bull pushed me to pull all this together overnight.
It pissed me off that cat killed that bull!
The other 6x6 that was running with my deadhead is still alive,
and he is bigger.......


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

That's one big kitty. I should be bow hunting the Manti this fall for elk, glad to see there's one less competitor.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Elk head , finished product...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool stuff, goof! Looks great.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks great!-----SS


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

That is cool good looking mount


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Here is a better picture you don't have to click on.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

This gets me excited! I will hopefully draw this same hunt this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

This guy look familiar?!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Remington,
I sent you a PM with my E-mail address.


----------

